# ISO: Ideas for Marinating a Turkey Tenderloin



## muzzlet (May 23, 2008)

I recently bought a couple of the Jennie-O marinated turkey tenderloins (buy one get one free!) for the first time ever. I roasted it in the oven, per package instructions, and it was very moist and tender. However, it was a bit salty. It was the Teryiaki flavor. I still have the lemon pepper one in the freezer.

Now I really like the idea of making turkey tenderloins again, as it was the perfect size for two dinners for hubby and me. I can buy plain raw turkey tenderloins at my grocery store. Got any ideas for my own marinades to use that will still be flavorful and juicy when roasted, but not so salty? Thanks!!!


----------



## Andy M. (May 23, 2008)

The easy option is to try bottled marinades found in the supermarket.

If you want to make your own, there is practically no limit.

Basics:
A marinade should include a fat, usually an oil, an acidic liquid such as vinegar or wine, seasonings, herbs, spices.  e.g. olive oil, red wine vinegar, crushed garlic, rosemary.

You can also make marinades with dairy such as buttermilk or yogurt.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 23, 2008)

I'm thinking the Lemon pepper want be as salty...For the plain ones...maybe a "brine" would give you the moist, tender, and not be too salty...Roast plain...think sauce if ya want some addtional flavor...

Enjoy!


----------

